# Rats in WA State?



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey ^.^ Looking for young rats for adoption in WA State. Specifically females since I have an all girl mischief although I really want a boy if he's neutered or if I can find somewhere that's not super expensive to get it done. I'm specifically keeping my eye out for a black self(all back) rat or a black eyed white, but I love all ratties!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck in your search! I would maybe advise against a black eyed white. They tend to have loads of health issues unfortunately  

Try looking at this organization in WA! They have loads of ratties looking for homes, and it looks like there are a lot of black ratties too! http://www.bfrr.org/ Best Friends Rodent Rescue


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like they also have spayed and neutered rats too!


----------

